
Simple Facial Recognition Search Engine Can Track You Down Across the Internet - aspenmayer
https://onezero.medium.com/this-simple-facial-recognition-search-engine-can-track-you-down-across-the-internet-518c7129e454
======
aspenmayer
Product is PimEyes

[https://pimeyes.com/en/](https://pimeyes.com/en/)

Original title was too long. It was:

This Simple Facial Recognition Search Engine Can Track You Down Across the
Internet

